# Driver for Smart Modular Tech 90109-Z (or 2?)



## newyorksong (May 25, 2005)

This machine is a HP Pavilion 05 in disguise Intel Pentium4 2.6 Gig 
Phoenix Award bios 6.0 Northwood A80532 Chipset i845E
Mother board I cant see a name on, but Everest said it was a 
First International Computer (FIC) The large numbers on the board are D33007 VG31
I think it actually IS a VG31. Was running XP Pro till I bought MS Flight simulator and BOMBED it. Now I've barely reloaded 98Se in order to use my XP Pro Upgrade. The upgrade wont take! So I'd like to try the on-line upgrade with Bill. BUT...No Modem found by windows.
Also I think this comp came with a CD called "CDPRO" That had all the drivers and that cd is on the FIC website but at my dialup rate on this other online comp... forget downloading that! I just want the drivers.

The modem is a seperate piece from Smart Modular Technologies.
Model 90109-Z ( or 2 ?) Rev LA 
5187-1022 Spr2002070349689 Puerto Rico

I went to their website and found nothing for modems matching. Went to HP no clue went to Intel...NADA!
Any ideas where this is supported? Thanks Roger


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Tell us more about the failed upgrade from 98 to XP. If you can get the computer running xp, the modem should work.


----------



## newyorksong (May 25, 2005)

*Trying the upgrade now*

K. I'm running the upgrade again so I can get all these error messages right. 
First the hardware issures, Setup found hardware or software that might not work with XP:
Intel 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller (Display Adapters)
Intel Graphics chipset (KCH) Driver (Intel Unified Graphics Drivers)
Intel Graphics Platform (Soft Bios) Driver (Intel Unified Graphics Drivers)
PCI Multimedia Audio 
PCI Multimedia device
Intel 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller-24C3 (Sustem Devices)
Intel USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controllernstallation files. (USB controllers)
USB 2.0 Root Hub Device (USB contollers)
So I say continue. It starts copying installation files. Then the screen went black and started to run scandisk. Scandisk had just started when abruptly the sustem rebooted without any message and my 98Se screen came up normally. And that was it! Now last time I ran a full 3hour surface scan on C and no problems. Let me run it again now...Whoa really weird, Dont know if I mentioned that MS Flight simulator is what originally Bombed my XP Pro, but just noticed that the icon in "My Computer-CD rom" which *Should* be the XP Pro Icon is the Flight symulator plane symbol (X1apccp_en) Weird. Wonder if thats sending the program to other drivers or??? Anyway I know the disk is the upgrade so I'll try it again. Analyzing my comp...Same hardware issues report, so I hit next...copying installation files...Wow actually copyed the files and now restarting the comp.it selected pro setup and here come all the errors...Hmmm just one.
Line 5358 of the INF file \txtsetup.sif is invalid
Setup cannot continue. Press any key to exit.
Well thats it for today campers! Send advice! Roger
Thanks Terrister


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st make sure you do not have any Spyware or viruses. Run Spybot, Ad-aware. Do you have working AV? Remove the AV before trying the upgrade. Some can cause problems.

Try removing the modem and any other cards not needed to load XP.


----------



## newyorksong (May 25, 2005)

*Av?*

What does AV stand for? Rog


----------



## newyorksong (May 25, 2005)

*Duh*

Right Anti-Virus OK
Anyway I've reformatted the entire drive with Datalifeguard Ver11 (fat 32) it limited the drive to 137Gig or??? I Forget... So there wont be any viruses OR might the Bios still be vulnerable? Plus how... if I cant net, would I get the Spy Bot? 
Then I reloaded win98Se and when it rebooted I got these messages:
Conf- this program has performed and illegal operation and will be shut down
Explorer- same message
Regsrv.32 invalid page fault in module 00E000320000 at 000000fe000030
then A fatal Exception OE hs occured at 0028C0004E80 inD VMM (01) +
00003E80
So now even 98Se doesn't wanna run. Jeez Loise! 
Be back after I take a few excedrin. Rog


----------



## newyorksong (May 25, 2005)

*Further*

Further ... I rebooted and it said windows registry found and fixed a problem:
An error occured while accessing online revocation server.
Do you want to install and run "Microsoft XML Parser for the VM."
Dont know what to answer Rog


----------



## newyorksong (May 25, 2005)

*K*

K..said no to 3 things, the one I mentioned and Explorer and some other and at least 98Se is functioning now. Has a ? on PCI controller, multimedia, System mng. bus, Usb, Unknown device. BUT at least its up and not in safe-mode. So maybe I can fix from here??? Roger


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It should not be this hard. Try this. http://www.memtest86.com/

You could have bad memory. Check back after running this. Let it run overnight. Get at least 10 passes.


----------



## newyorksong (May 25, 2005)

Wow this is all greek to me, BUT I ran Memtest-86 v3.2
and it said in Error Summary 
Test: 0 Errors: 0 Test: 1 Errors: 81142 Test: 2 Errors: 5269
Test: 3 Errors: Test: 4 Errors: 20224 Test: 5 Errors: 
Test: 6 Errors: Test: 7 Errors: 17924 Test: 8 Errors: 8454
Test: 9 Errors: 0


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You've got bad RAM, mate! Replace it post-haste!


----------



## newyorksong (May 25, 2005)

*Bad Mem & Mem test 18hrs in*

K-ebackhus, Laddie... will try to figure how to replace mem. Have 512 and another 512 I think but will have to figure that. Are they both bad? Anyway I had only run that test yesterday for and hour and a half and was advised by Terrister to run it all night, So results were:
Walltime 18:11:45
Test: 0 Errors: 0 
Test: 1 Errors: 
Test: 2 Errors: 
Test: 3 Errors: 
Test: 4 Errors: 14715 
Test: 5 Errors: 7873 
Test: 6 Errors: 
Test: 7 Errors: 30476 
Test: 8 Errors: 
Test: 9 Errors: 0 
Doesn't really look too good does it? Ok now I've got to figure how ya replace what kind etc. Will let ya know how it goes. 
Thanks ebackhus and Terrister...Rog


----------

